# What Brand of GT do you have?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi I thought it would be interesting to get a poll and tally of what brands your primary Garden or Lawn Tractor Brand is...

Im curious as to which brand is the most common...

My Guess... 

Deere
Craftsman
Cub 
Simplicity 


Sorry if i missed your brand...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cub Cadet 1525*

Cub Cadet 1525 thats me but i also have a 32 year old Snapper 8HP 30"RER .
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Snapper... Damn!! I knew i forgot one


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Here is a picture*

of all my WMD (weapons of mowing destruction)
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2b652c7e-614b-603f-501d-6a4b25aa1a08&size=>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
That's quite a collection of gadgets! The cub almost looks embarassed. Is that an old 3wheeler poking out on the left? I have an old yamaha 3wheeler haven't rode it in years makes me want to dig out of the garage!
Bob


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

JD LT150H

Jody keeps trying to load it up in his truck.  

Mark


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey John 
That is cool. I like seeing the totals after I vote. mg:


SHUCKS just tried to vote again. These Darn computers are TOO SMART !:tellyou:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I do most of my garden work with F-Cubs. Each job is done with a different tractor. Six of them have jobs to do in the garden. I have four other garden tractors that are not on your list. They mostly loaf. The most interesting, I think, is the Amigo.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Jody
> Is that an old 3wheeler poking out on the left? I have an old yamaha 3wheeler haven't rode it in years makes me want to dig out of the garage!
> Bob *


Yes it is its a 1979 Honda ATC 110 and it runs great try to ride it at least once a week.
Jody


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

Mine isn't even listed under other - I have a Poulan Pro.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Like GWILL, I use a fcub for most of my mowing, however i do trim with a White.


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John *.?-!.* _
> *Like GWILL, I use a fcub for most of my mowing, however i do trim with a White. *


Hi, John! I just recently joined here. It's nice to see old friends like you and JohnBron.

I didn't read carefully enough and only talked about garden stuff. Actually, most of my mowing is done with two different Fords (6' finish mowers) and the Cub with the sickle mower... followed up by the original Dixon ZTR for trimming.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Yes it is its a 1979 Honda ATC 110 and it runs great try to ride it at least once a week.
> Jody *


I had a old ATC90 for years. I think a 70, or 71? Still have a few peices of it. Gas tank, and a few motor parts, and a manual. It was a LOT of fun I got to say that.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Hi I thought it would be interesting to get a poll and tally of what brands your primary Garden or Lawn Tractor Brand is...
> 
> Im curious as to which brand is the most common...
> ...


Bet you did not think "Others" would do so good. 

Oh , and no fair, I can only check one box


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Here is a picture*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *of all my WMD (weapons of mowing destruction)
> Jody
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2b652c7e-614b-603f-501d-6a4b25aa1a08&size=> *


How do you get all that back into the shed? Shoehorn?:smiles:


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Kubota*

Deere GT225 here.........but what the heck is a Kabuto???


----------



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Toro / Wheelhorse Great little tractor...and there may be a few of them around. )


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Here is a picture*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *How do you get all that back into the shed? Shoehorn?:smiles: *


Everything has it place:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Jody,*

That's a nice looking, nice sized shed. Like that BIG door. What are the dimensions, and what kind of roof does it have? (sorry about going OT, here.)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Jody,*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *That's a nice looking, nice sized shed. Like that BIG door. What are the dimensions, and what kind of roof does it have? (sorry about going OT, here.) *


It is a 12' x 16' with a 8' w x 7' h overhead door the roof has asphalt shingles.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Kubota*



> _Originally posted by Gromulus _
> *Deere GT225 here.........but what the heck is a Kabuto??? *




sorry i never said i was a good speller....


I vote for jodys as the best shed around... i want doors like that on mine.. it would make it lots easier...


sj


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Jody,*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *That's a nice looking, nice sized shed. Like that BIG door. What are the dimensions, and what kind of roof does it have? (sorry about going OT, here.) *


Heck, that's OK...Jody wouldn't miss an opportunity to show his Cub......:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Jody,*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Heck, that's OK...Jody wouldn't miss an opportunity to show his Cub......:lmao: *


Did someone say they wanted me to show my Cub Cadet.:smiles: 
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3f9d1341-3de2-61e9-4d9d-125920925336&size=>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

There!!!! See how it works......:lmao:


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

I have two Craftsman garden tractors. One new and one a 1996 that I use for plowing.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by markmgm _
> *I have two Craftsman garden tractors. One new and one a 1996 that I use for plowing. *



That green 96 model still looks good how many hours do you have on it.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Had a Murray until I traded it in on an F525. It burned to the ground the day after I traded it in. I think the yard help had some influence on that! :cowboy: :lmao: :smiles:


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, I just bought that 96 model last week for $400.00.
Don't know how many hours are on it. The guy claimed it 
wasn't used very much. He did not take real good care of it 
so it needed a good cleaning and now it does look pretty 
good, Thanks. I'm going out now to plow out my neighbors 
two driveways with it. Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

As of this post it looks like the Craftsman and Deere are head to head!:wow:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Had to put my vote in.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1f4672a9-75e4-7801-5e04-42b8495a7162&size=>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice Ed*

Good looking GT Ed. Come on i know we have more LT and GT owners out there put your vote in and show us your tractor.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

had to vote and changed my avatar


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure have alot of Craftsman owners out there nobody owns Murray or Gravely are there any owners out there anywhere come on lets hear from you.
Jody


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sure have alot of Craftsman owners out there nobody owns Murray or Gravely are there any owners out there anywhere come on lets hear from you.
> Jody *


I'm here, but I have a problem posting a picture by normal means. What's up with that?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*What do you mean normal means*



> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *I'm here, but I have a problem posting a picture by normal means. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?
Nice looking tractor by the way.
Jody

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/photos/Tractor%20crew%206-2-03/rightside.JPG>


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sure have alot of Craftsman owners out there nobody owns Murray or Gravely are there any owners out there anywhere come on lets hear from you.
> Jody *


Here's another attempt with another tractor...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The old JD looks nice to:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *The old JD looks nice to:thumbsup:
> Jody *


Wanna see my Dodge? Tell me how to post a picture! I've been trying BB code and it doesn't work..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *Wanna see my Dodge? Tell me how to post a picture! I've been trying BB code and it doesn't work.. *


if you want to see the image live ---
use the < img src = http://> command But instead of clicking on the IMG button use the < img src = http://> the little arrow at the end goes at the end of your link. Hope this helps if not pm me and i will explain more.
Jody


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

I searched around, but I guess I don't take many pictures of my truck. I'll try a picture any way.

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Ford/'41_9N/14.jpg>


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*GT's I have*

1. John Deere X485.
2. White GT2055.
3. Ingersoll 3016PS.
4. Cub Cadet Original.
5. Cub Cadet 106
6. Cub Cadet 2206.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *I searched around, but I guess I don't take many pictures of my truck. I'll try a picture any way.
> 
> *


You did it i can see the back end of it i can tell its a Dodge Sport mine is red also but its not a Sport. Mine is a 97 Laramie SLT. Thats a fine looking old Ford tractor though
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4f4555fa-7ded-56bd-2636-31824af974cf&size=>


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

Mine's a '99. Here's another picture of it sitting in my driveway, huffin and puffin after the second return trip pulling an H 500 miles. Both H's were finished up and became the twins "Mike and Ike" .

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Farmall/H/H2%20arrival.JPG>

Here's a picture of the finished tractors:

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Tractors/Farmall/H/Mike&Ike.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a major transformation you did to it very good job:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Those are really nice but now is the time toTIME TO GET THEM DIRTY!!!! Yeah the red would really look good getting them to do what they are designed for.:flyingdev :skullmad: :shower:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sure have alot of Craftsman owners out there nobody owns Murray or Gravely are there any owners out there anywhere come on lets hear from you.
> Jody *


I have two Gravelys, but could only check one box.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwill _
> *I'm here, but I have a problem posting a picture by normal means. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of tractor is that. Looks like a tough little beast.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

GWill, nice looking restore job.... they are almost too nice looking to use...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I'm moving this back up*

I know there are more then 43 people on here that have a LT or GT.:tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, I voted even though mine might be just a little bit above the category, size-wise.

Since somebody mentioned Gravely, here is one that I would like to own. 

Looks like a good stump-puller.  

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/pullinggravely.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

mg:Looks like someone hooked to the stump from the front :smiles:and stretch it. Looks like a bad a** puller to me:driving: 
Jody


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin looks like you set to work there.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Kevin,
That is one nice looking JD. That blade sure looks rugged. Well built.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I know this is an old thread.. but i wanted to bring it up again to update the poll with the newer members.....

seems there are a lot more GT5000's out there lately...

so if you have not voted yet.. take the poll...


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

*Hey Kevin....!!!*

That is one STOUT lookin blade man. Where did you get it, what is it, who makes it, and can I put one on my GX345? I am really thinking of getting a blade for snow before the winter hits. If you have any info that would be great. That isnt the JD 48" blade is it, I didnt think they came with springs...
Thanks in advance!

-Drew


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Why is it that you can only vote for one tractor ?
What about us Tractorholics that have more than one GT ?
After voting in my GT5000, I can’t cast a vote for the JD300 and Bolens 1250. 
I getting frustrated :furious: :furious: :furious: I want to Vote Vote Vote !


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry aegt5k
maybe we need a thread to do 'list all your tractors'... not sure how to do a poll question of that....


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I can make it so you can vote more than once... be right back.

Andy


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*My Other Mower is a Husqvarna*

 
Actually, my 'other' and only


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Vote Early and Vote Often*

That's what I tell my kids. If you didn't vote, you can't complain when the government always gets in. So VOTE EARLY AND VOTE OFTEN.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The Craftsman and Deere are running neck and neck:driving: Where are all the Cub owners come on out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm curious how many GT5000 owners there is here.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i have , four cubs and a craftsman i mow with my 1320 and soon my 73 ,id be useing the other two but the 1660 is waiting for a heart transplant and the 100 is welll, some assembly required! and use my craftsman for pulling lawn sweeper and and feratalizer spreadder its foot hydro and turns very short. shorter than my dads john deere! lol


----------



## borisbierbelly (May 29, 2011)

Hi,
I have a Husqvarna - made in Sweden - very popular in the north of Europe. I think they own several brand names - anyone know which ones?
Hugh


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I Have 2 GT craftsmans - an 86 GTII and a 90's GT6000 - the 6000 is actually nothing but a parts tractor for now tho, the GTII runs and mows - both have the 3 hi/3 low speed transmissions and 44" decks.


----------



## tranders (Jul 9, 2009)

I voted other.

I mow with a MTD Yard Machine and plow snow with a 1968 Wheel Horse Raider 10.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

borisbierbelly said:


> Hi,
> I have a Husqvarna - made in Sweden - very popular in the north of Europe. I think they own several brand names - anyone know which ones?
> Hugh


You can find that on Wikipedia.

They own more than most folks think.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tranders: My wheelhorse looks just like yours- well cept mine is actually in pieces- mines too far gone to save. I took it apart to build a 'rat rod' tractor from it, when i get around to it.


----------



## fenman (May 31, 2011)

roper/ sears gt16


----------



## danieldrews092 (Jun 28, 2011)

*hi*

hello guys


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, my main mowing machines are my Sears GT 14 Varidrive, my Sears SS14, Cub cadet 129, and a John Deere 314, but all of my actual garden tractor chores are left up to my sears. The Sears tractors include GT14 Varidrive, SS14, Custom 10XL, 16/6 twin, and a GT19.9.


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 2 properties in the city, which I mow with a 30" snapper RER. My country property has 6 acres of grass with numerous trees. I started out with a 46" craftsman, which has had a cracked frame due to the roughness/rockiness of the property. I then picked up a well-used Simplicity Regent 12, 36" rider which is great for trimming around the trees and last year picked up a Cub 1770 super garden tractor with a 46" deck and 3 bin bagger which is a real workhorse. I also have an old Cub 1200 with a scraper blade, filled rear tires and chains for snow duty. None have ever let me down in a serious way and I'm glad to have them all.

John


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

2 222 case hyd 1 224 1 442 best 448 mint condition 1 cub cadet runs will mow has hyd lift 1 sears"murray' gt will mow had blade sold it 1 110 jd grand son started to rebuild never finished i am case lover had one new cadet and several others my opinion case the best my opinion and a buck will buy cup coffe to each his own have a great day from ky


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I see that my 'Weapon of choice" isn't there either 

I'm a "Bolens Guy" and now have 13 of them.

EK7 (Articulated mower)

Tube Frames
800
G10
G11 (3 of them)
1256 (2 of them)

Large frames:
1250 with a Haban Sickle-Mo
1886 (2 of them..one with a FEL, and another with a Forklift Attachment)
HT20D
HDT1000 (very rare and was supposed to be for export only. Has a 3-cyl water cooled Mitsubishi diesel)

For attachments I have mower decks, reel mowers, a flail mower, three sickle bar mowers, snow blades,, snow casters, MacKissic chipper/shredder, MacKissic mounted sprayer, 540 RPM PTO, sleeve and 3-pt plows, 3-pt hitches, front mounted dethatcher, EZ-Vac, Brinly tool bar, Brinly "A" Frame, Brinly cultivator, Brinly planter, Ohio Steel sleeve hitch, Sweepster Broom and the 15" dual wheel kit.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Wheel Horse of course!

Which means I had to vote "other" :dazed:


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I have two: a 2010 Cub Cadet stx1054 for the fast work and a 1995 Craftsman GT6000 for the heavy work.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

I voted Simplicity because it's the one DW uses. When I cut the grass it's with my old JD 110.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya know, I guess I could have posted pics of a couple of my 'more interesting' tractors:

How about a G11 (rarest of the tube frames), HDT1000 (very, very rare large frame), and a 1886 with a forklift attachment?


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

That large tube frame is a beast!


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are talking about the HDT1000, yes, it is truly a beast.

It's based off of the late model HT23, which came standard with PS, Cruise Control, and an aux hydro cooler. The reason it is so rare is that it was supposed to be for export only. All of the decals on the dash are in four languages, so it's definitely different. At this time, I know of only two of them here in the States

It has the Eaton 11 hydro with the two speed rear end, and instead of the 23 horse Kohler K582, it has a water cooled 3-cyl Mitsubishi diesel rated at 22 horses. 

Actually the tube frames and large frames are different series tractors and there is a big difference in their physical size.

Here's a pic of the ones I took to the local tractor show last year. In the 2nd row, the two on the outside are Large Frames, and the others are all tube frames. You can definitely see the size difference.

Front row L-R: G10 w/MacKissic Shredder/Grinder, G11

Back row L-R: 1886 w/homemade FEL, 1256 with E-Z Vac system, 1256 w/Haban Sickle-Mo, HT20D w/hydro angle snowblade. The HT20D is based off of the early HT23, but has the air cooled Wisconsin/Ducati 2-cyl diesel rated at 19.9 horses.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

I already voted Wheel Horse but now I also have a John Deere 425...


----------



## Cub106 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cub Cadet 106 with a 12 hp K301a, also have the original 42" deck and plow


----------



## Cub106 (Oct 14, 2013)

A few more of my 106


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

The old IH Cub Cadets...tough as nails!


----------



## Cub106 (Oct 14, 2013)

Picked up a JD 116 today.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm almost offended not to see New Holland/Ariens in the list...

I have a white, mtd, and new holland.


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Up until Black Friday 2 years ago my primary GT was my '67 Sears Custom 6. Then on that lucky BF I bought a JD 317. Has a revuilt Series 1 but doesn't smoke and runs great.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

This is my main worker and first love. Others have come and gone but she remains. 1974 Simplicity 3414S.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,skunkhome,
Was the front mount an OEM ?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

No that is a purpose built mount for a Johnny Bucket Junior. To my knowledge it was the first off.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Right now, Primary is that 14 hp Craftsman. There are still (3) Cub Cadets and the 1050 in the garage needing 'love'. 
Now that the car show season is over for me, it's tractor time. 

The first will be the ol' 67 125 Cub, then the 1050 will get a head start.
I'll be saving the oldest Cub for last since it will get the best work, nicest parts and least abuse. 
The newest Cub will be parted, but not a bolt will go for scrap. Gonna tuck it back in the corner, high and dry.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a few, these are the Allis Simplicity's


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

These are the Masseys


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

These are the Ariens, one month apart


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Two Bolens and one 1973 CASE 224, maybe adding another Bolens very soon


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

GTcollecter,
I can't quite see the numbers,but is the one with flames a 716H ?
These are all beautiful tractors fellas('scuse me ,while I wipe the DROOL !).

SonnyT,
Before I left Michigan,I built a 3-point lift for the rear of the 317 that my friend had. It used the hydro lift for the blade,and a transfer bar,that connected to the pin on the bottom of the deck lift arm.
I can try to find the drawings/pics,if you like.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> GTcollecter,
> I can't quite see the numbers,but is the one with flames a 716H ?
> These are all beautiful tractors fellas('scuse me ,while I wipe the DROOL !).
> 
> ...


Yep its a 716Hydro. I bought in Olathe, Kansas from my aunt, her son put the flames on it right after it was bought in 1975 it cost her 4100.00 for the tractor and deck (back in the day decks were extra, didn't automatically come with the tractor), She got them to throw in the blade, she charged me 999.00 for the whole set in 2010, tight old broad. Only new tires and a battery since I bought it, still the same engine, tranny etc. It's getting a front PTO and snowblower before winter, the AC/Simplicity mowers used a mid mount PTO for the deck, and some snow blowers, front PTOs were extra


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know if I'll ever use it,but I still have the snowthrower for my Bolens .
I probably should clean it up,and lube it.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Them sure is some pretty tractors, GT


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I don't know if I'll ever use it,but I still have the snowthrower for my Bolens .
> I probably should clean it up,and lube it.


I have three snow blowers, I got them after the blizzard of 2010, haven't seen snow since. They work well on leaves too,


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

GTcollector said:


> I have three snow blowers, I got them after the blizzard of 2010, haven't seen snow since. They work well on leaves too,


well, you're a good BoyScout. Be prepared!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I subscribe to the idea that if you have it,you won't need it,so , if I have a snowthrower,....it won't snow ! (Dumb, I know, but I can hope ! ) LOL!


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

I have 5 Sears custom series tractors plus one suburban and a early 60s Sears riding mower and a Ariens emporer that I need to get going.


----------



## UncleJimmy67 (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful tractors..... If I can say that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

